# město



## Assiduous student

Hi, is město pronounced mně-, and are all words with mě so pronounced, including e.g. náměstí? Thank you for any help.


----------



## Mori.cze

Yes, "mě" is always pronounced [mňe], no exceptions.


----------



## Assiduous student

Thank you. I asked because the Wiktionary page for město shows the pronunciation /ˈmjɛstɔ/, with an audio file of that pronunciation too. But I'll try to go for: /ˈmɲɛstɔ/.


----------



## Mori.cze

The witionary page is simply wrong (including the audio file).

The page for "náměstí" also states a wrong pronunciation, but at least the audiofile is correct with -ň- sound (though not too clear).


----------



## Assiduous student

Thank you!


----------



## jazyk

Around Ostrava quite a sizable number of people say /mje/.


----------



## Assiduous student

Jazyk, that's interesting. Thank you.


----------

